# job waiting for me



## jimsmith127 (Jul 5, 2013)

hi, im not sure if i am posting in the correct section, im looking for advice on what i would need to do if i had a job waiting for me in australia, i currently live in the uk, but i have been told if i can get there i will have a job.

any advice would be helpful, thank you


----------



## mahajja (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi jimsmith127, I would advise that you start looking for helpful links that can get you to your dream job when in Australia. please keep coming to this very site until when you're in Australia, you're going to get more help here.Good luck!


----------



## jimsmith127 (Jul 5, 2013)

thank you, i will be checking all the time


----------



## shingle (Sep 30, 2012)

what you need first of all is an appropriate visa & for this you need to find one that suits your particular situation ie are you planning A Working Holiday Visa, a longer temporary visa( for which you need a sponsor & for your occupation to be on the CSOL), or a Permanent Visa, for which your occupation needs to be on the SOL (skilled occupation list)...then you would need a Skills Assessment. medicals,IELTS test & EOI etc etc.

To research your options go to SkillSelect


----------



## jimsmith127 (Jul 5, 2013)

hi, thanks for the info, this helps a lot

jim.


----------

